# RRS L bracket from 5D M3 on 5D M4



## RGF (Sep 17, 2016)

has anyone tried to mount the RRS bracket from the 5D M3 on a 5D M4?


----------



## kirispupis (Sep 29, 2016)

Per their site it won't work.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 29, 2016)

Battery door won't open all the way, plate is just a a hair too wide, I don't have a L bracket.


----------



## Zen (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes, it will fit loosely and look like it will work. But the bottom rear corner of the 5d4 body has a different contour than the 5d3, and the corresponding contour of the "stabilizing ridge" [?] at the rear of the plate does not match! You can fit the 5d3 plate on loosely, but if you tighten the screw into the lug as you would normally do, you will be in danger of either deforming the camera body, or pulling the lug out completely. If you absolutely must use your pod, I suggest using an ordinary generic flat plate until the RRS product is ready - which is what I have done.

Zen


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 30, 2016)

Zen said:


> Yes, it will fit loosely and look like it will work. But the bottom rear corner of the 5d4 body has a different contour than the 5d3, and the corresponding contour of the "stabilizing ridge" [?] at the rear of the plate does not match! You can fit the 5d3 plate on loosely, but if you tighten the screw into the lug as you would normally do, you will be in danger of either deforming the camera body, or pulling the lug out completely. If you absolutely must use your pod, I suggest using an ordinary generic flat plate until the RRS product is ready - which is what I have done.
> 
> Zen



Thanks!


----------



## RGF (Oct 4, 2016)

thanks everyone.

I'll put the camera on hold until after the plate is available.

Then I plan on selling my 5D M3 and 5DSR plus the vertical grip which works on both


----------

